
Apple Goes After HTC In Lawsuit Over 20 iPhone Patents  - mjfern
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/02/apple-goes-after-htc-in-lawsuit-over-20-iphone-patents/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
The comments seem to be gathering over on this submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1161467>

